# 8 month old spayed female Czech/German - near Indianapolis, IN



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

This is not my dog. This is, however, the sibling to my 8 month old male.

Up for adoption is a gorgeous sable registered female 3/4 Czech & 1/4 German female. Spent approx an hour with her a couple weeks ago. She is super sweet, tons of energy typical of an 8 month old GSD. Owner is simply "over dogged" and wants a better life for her. She has been well taken care of and is in excellent health as far as I can tell, but has been an outdoor dog coming into a kennel at night. She needs an experienced handler and is not suitable for a first time shepherd owner. Not a suitable dog for a home with cats. Was good with my male, but definitely the more alpha of the two. She would probably not do well with another alpha female dog.

She has been living with children around age 10 yrs since she was a pup, but given her energy level it would be best to be in a home without young children. Homes will be carefully screened and references checked. This is a dog that needs obedience training, house training, and plenty of ball time. She would be a good canidate for a home interested in an active dog lifestyle such as agility, SAR, or a variety of other dog sports. An active pet home that took long daily walks, lots of ball time, and regular things such as hiking would be ok as well.

She is spayed and up to date on shots.

Please PM for further details. Pictures available. Serious inquiries only. Thank you for taking the time to consider giving this sweet girl a wonderful home!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Is she with a rescue group, owner surrender or for sale? Just making sure!

Beware the trollers too...looking to snatch up dogs from situations where they can breed them, check out carefully whoever PMs you. 

Good luck to her!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

She is an owner surrender.

I'm quite familiar with rescue, her home will be carefully screened.  And she can not be bred, as she has been spayed. I would never ever adopt out or help adopt out a dog that had not been altered. 

I should ad here - I know people may be interested from various locations as this is a nationwide forum; she can be adopted out to out of state applicants but the applicant MUST come meet her and be approved to adopt. We will not ship her or have her delivered in any other fashion (IE: transport legs).


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

This sweet girl is still looking for a home....


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 28, 2004)

Rerun, do you have any pics?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Indeed I do.  These are approx a month old, taken by her current owner.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Placed!


----------

